# What insane developments will take place over the next 10 years?



## sethking (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't think I'm being original when saying that the world's gotten more crazy and unstable over the last 10 years. I doubt most of us could have seen half of the clown-world insanity in 2021 coming in 2011. But hey - we got another 10 years to look forward to. What do you think clown world will look like in 2031?

My predictions:

The west and especially the USA gets split into pro- and anti-mainstream camps more and more. A kind of "cold civil war" emerges in the USA, boiling over into hot civil war in some areas. This will probably involve violent clashes between militia and government agents and also street clashes of armed groups of the right and the left that out-do the 2010s clashes in casualty count.
Otherkin, furries and incest involving adults will likely be tested as the next frontier by the LGBT crusaders. Of these test cases, saner furries and otherkins will be anointed as the new group of oppressed victims by the left-wing mainstream media - however, even the left-wing public will ignore them because it will seem too contrived. Meanwhile the underground sexual depravity of the powerful will increase another notch in terms of fetishistic weirdness and there will be another batch of reveals, with the predators this time being of early gen Y and gen X.
The rough outline of the economy stays the same but everything becomes shoddier, harder to get and more expensive. There will be one big financial crisis and to add to it a small to medium size crisis (i.e. new supply chain disruptions, price shocks) every two years
People down on their luck will be promised a lot by the AOC types, but they will get nothing - instead, their political support will be milked by the left-wing parties as a support for hackneyed "diversity and inclusion" and "environmentalist" reforms, which will have no positive impact of any kind. In several countries, the mainstream parts of gen Y and gen Z will vote into power AOC-style "instagram leftists" and then be disappointed almost immediately when these candidates are revealed to be corrupt idiots, causing many zoomers to become politically embittered, feeding the ranks of the far-left, the far-right and most of all, the chronically blackpilled xanax-eaters.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 1, 2021)

Test tube troons


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 1, 2021)

There's going to be a sudden flip on troonism. No public mea culpa, but trannies will suddenly stop being talked about as a thing to be fought for and celebrated, while laws that were put in place to "protect" them will either be quietly repealed, or more more likely amended and repurposed. Trannies will be relegated to obscure and sad lives in isolation, then wheeled out again in another few years as victims of the _oppressive medical-industrial complex_. Right-wingers and the wrong kind of lefties will be blamed for encouraging the whole thing, while the usual suspects will claim that they were always against the use of surgery to treat a mental disorder, even though there's mountains of evidence contradicting them.


----------



## Corndog (Nov 1, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> then wheeled out again in another few years as victims of the _oppressive medical-industrial complex_. Right-wingers and the wrong kind of lefties will be blamed for encouraging the whole thing, while the usual suspects will claim that they were always against the use of surgery to treat a mental disorder, even though there's mountains of evidence contradicting them.


I agree with this wholeheartedly. The backlash against medical "professionals" pushing/rushing hormone therapies and gender reassignment surgeries, when it finally comes, will be loud and dragged before congress kicking and screaming. The fact that this issue is still silent with all the science and suicides baffles me.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 1, 2021)

Whatever crazy happens in this dumpster fire world, hopefully the world gets better someday.

(and maybe I can more or less stay out of the loop in some way)


----------



## Gekks (Nov 1, 2021)

The Detroit Lions will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Deepland Bystander (Nov 1, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> There's going to be a sudden flip on troonism. No public mea culpa, but trannies will suddenly stop being talked about as a thing to be fought for and celebrated, while laws that were put in place to "protect" them will either be quietly repealed, or more more likely amended and repurposed. Trannies will be relegated to obscure and sad lives in isolation, then wheeled out again in another few years as victims of the _oppressive medical-industrial complex_. Right-wingers and the wrong kind of lefties will be blamed for encouraging the whole thing, while the usual suspects will claim that they were always against the use of surgery to treat a mental disorder, even though there's mountains of evidence contradicting them.


I guess there's no 'Who's laughing now' for troons activists... Since when that happened they'll reform themselves as sad detransitioners who claimed themselves to be victim of the corrupt medical industry and lied about what they have done in the past years that made them seem innocent. They'll get the 15 minute of fame.

Isn't it an enviable life in an ironic way? They're just pawns, but they'll always be 'loved' by the establishment. They are celebrated as the vanguard of freedom and self expression to be celebrated and admired, and then the poster child victims to feel sympathetic of. These people don't have to learn about self acceptance. They don't even have to learn to be happy. they system will do it for them. And the mass will be memory holed to recognise any contradiction.

The perfect consumer is the perfect person of this era. I can't find a downside in social hierarchy term.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 1, 2021)

Deepland Bystander said:


> I can't find a downside in social hierarchy term.


I mean, you have to cut your cock off


----------



## RussianParasite (Nov 1, 2021)

The same people screeching to you about how you are a bigot and murdering trannies and black people because silence is violence are shifting their outrage towards (YOUR personal inaction on) climate change.

I predict that by 2031 travel, energy, and most goods will become increasingly expensive as carbon gets taxed and “green” energy usage becomes mandated. If you dare fly on a plane you are literally murdering the planet you fucking piece of shit! Is that a gasoline powered car you have there you selfish asshole!? ARE YOU USING AIRCONDITIONING!!!??? 

A “green” satanic panic, as it were.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Nov 1, 2021)

Using chemotherapy for Cancer treatment will be seen as barbaric.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 1, 2021)

Gekks said:


> The Detroit Lions will win the Super Bowl.


And the Buffalo Sabres as well as the Vancouver Canucks will win their first Stanley Cup championship.


----------



## Caustic Gelatin (Nov 1, 2021)

3-5 more star wars movies at least 20 more marvel movies. They will all be terrible.


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 1, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> The same people screeching to you about how you are a bigot and murdering trannies and black people because silence is violence are shifting their outrage towards (YOUR personal inaction on) climate change.
> 
> I predict that by 2031 travel, energy, and most goods will become increasingly expensive as carbon gets taxed and “green” energy usage becomes mandated. If you dare fly on a plane you are literally murdering the planet you fucking piece of shit! Is that a gasoline powered car you have there you selfish asshole!? ARE YOU USING AIRCONDITIONING!!!???
> 
> A “green” satanic panic, as it were.


In that same vein, there will absolutely be a red meat tax somewhere in the USA by 2030. Maybe constrained to a few progressive cities, but I wouldn't be surprised if the idea starts getting floated in Congress as well.


----------



## Ingmar Aspergman (Nov 1, 2021)

I don’t have faith in this happening, but hopefully Balkanization will become a mainstream talking point among candidates. I thought most people seem to want that on one level, but liberals are bucket crabs insistent on dragging the people they openly hate in with them when they can easily just tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 1, 2021)

America hopefully completes Weimarization and Brazil starts to bring a period of economic growth in South America. Bolsonaro is unimaginably based and he will be idolized for years to come. Argentina is hopefully in the middle of a hard swing to the libertarian right (being the first lolbertarian country would be interesting to see), that or we will be socialists in less than a decade.


----------



## scathefire (Nov 1, 2021)

I think polyamory and group marriage might become the next big cause after troons. Things like incest and dogfucking don't even have a foot in the door as of right now, whereas anti-monogamy certainly does.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Nov 1, 2021)

scathefire said:


> I think polyamory and group marriage might become the next big cause after troons. Things like incest and dogfucking don't even have a foot in the door as of right now, whereas anti-monogamy certainly does.


Anti-monogamy won't happen, atleast not for (white) men.
Feminists like the idea of women sleeping around because it damages the family. They care less about Polygamy because it gives the women much less benefit than monogamic marriage does. Polygamy was mostly abolished in Christianity to protect the married women, so that the man they have has to stick with her and provide for her. If there are multiple wives, the danger of the man not being able to provide enough resources for multiple women and much more children skyrockets, making it a raw deal for women and children.
Feminists to this day really hate the idea of a man having a harem or sleeping with other women other than his wife/gf. If a man does it, it is problematic, if a woman does it, it is empowering. The reason faulty divorces were abolished was to let women get away with marital infidelity, while in the past they would not.

Problem is, if it ever hit legislation they would have to make it so that men could also have multiple wives.
This would happen way more often than the reverse, being a net negative for feminism.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Nov 1, 2021)

Washington DC gets nuked because somebody used the wrong pronoun.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 1, 2021)

First hints of human meat being made mainstream as food maybe? Inspiration:








						Dawkins Wants to Eat Human ‘Meat’ | National Review
					

Researchers may soon be able to manufacture meat from cell lines in the lab, and Dawkins has suggested in a tweet that we could “overcome our taboo.”




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Absolutego (Nov 1, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> America hopefully completes Weimarization and Brazil starts to bring a period of economic growth in South America. Bolsonaro is unimaginably based and he will be idolized for years to come. Argentina is hopefully in the middle of a hard swing to the libertarian right (being the first lolbertarian country would be interesting to see), that or we will be socialists in less than a decade.


I mean, not to be too hard on your country, but swinging hard to the right to fix the economy and then electing socialists for gibs once that's done summarizes basically the last century of South American politics.


----------



## Fek (Nov 1, 2021)

Oh _man_, you're going to love this. You want a serious answer that should scare the everloving shit out of you?

*Strap the fuck in and check this shit out:*

Have you ever heard of a film that was being worked on by the name of "Gray State," by chance? It has a funny way of looking at the immediate future.

Have a look at the trailer:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Depressing and dystopian, right? Well, let's start without our tinfoil hats (too) firmly affixed.

Let's go over the footage. If you guys like this, I might do a follow up with the really scary (and schizo) shit.



Spoiler: Part 1



It starts out with your basic insinuation of a police state. You've got an aerial view from a stasi chopper, and a man waking up into the spotlight shining down from above. Only..wait a minute. What was that? It flashed only briefly.


Some kind of triangle or pyramid shape? Looks like it's seared into the back of his head, judging by the way his ears look, no? Well that's odd.

Moving on, we see your standard dystopian surveillance state practices, some guards positioned in a watch post outside of a fucking elementary school, razor wire and a military convoy surrounding a playground. You know, standard stuff, right? Ah, but here we start getting to the meat of it.

That sort of looks like that vision we saw near the start, only a little more clear. Obviously going for a "Mark of the Beast" theme here, as not even 10 seconds later we're seeing the woman looking shocked and nervous in the grocery store line (which I would say implies she isn't buying shit without it).

You may notice the propaganda is oddly familiar to what you would witness trying to live your daily life since the covid panic started. Telling, isn't it? But that would be crazy here in the real world! No one would go along with it, right?

The next shot shows a stock ticker followed by discount CNN showing that something is shutting down (perhaps a govt shut down?) and the Fed is apparently trying to battle hyperinflation. You see another news story referencing suspended travel as there is "a suspected NBC (nuclear, biological, or chemical) attack" imminent. Finally, there's a segment about the NG being deployed to deal with rioting. Man..movies can seem so real sometimes, can't they?

That being the case, I'm sure this shot following the scared people staring at TV screens is purely coincidental.


Coming to a store near you? You a getting spooked yet? Maybe this would be a good time to point out that this trailer came out in *2012*, just by the way. So on the timeline of this movie? If you were one of those crazy conspiracy theorists, you could put modern day America (or any other European nation) right around here. You know, if you're into that kind of thing..





Spoiler: Part 2



So what's next? Well, we're treated to a citizen protest being "subdued" by none other than our good friends at FEMA.

They certainly act like they're there to help those good people out. Wait a minute, why do they all have that weird triangle shape on their foreheads? It just keeps showing up over and over. That's odd. Oh! I forgot to add Oceania to the timeline, didn't I? Well, IF I were a crackpot sort? I'd place them on the timeline about right here..with the rest of the West right behind em. If.

So from here, we're treated to a montage of a government crackdown, people resisting, and even a militia springing up.

As an aside: LMAO at the militia reviewing a map of Minneapolis. I'm not even gonna say more for that one. It's just so prophetically on the nose given last year that it's fucking hilarious.

So, the violence starts escalating. People aren't taking the government's crap anymore, though it's clearly a losing battle and quite possibly far, _far_ too late to matter. Families separated, people (possibly dissenters?) being lined up and shot. Doesn't look good.

"No, please, go on..tell me just how bad _your_ day is."





Spoiler: Part 3



And so, we come to the big crescendo of the trailer. It almost seems like a dream sequence. Like it can't be real, and yet it is..in the movie, at least. A night scene, robed figures (there's that pesky triangle thing again, hrm), and.._a fucking guillotine!? _Well, that's a bit barbaric..but wait! 

Wait wait wait..did you catch that?

_Did you see it?_

Here, look closely at this frame:


See anything familiar or odd? Maybe from a better angle:


That's an odd accessory for a guy dressed in all white. An apron? 

"Why, that dude is wearing a black Gmail symbol," you might be saying. If you noticed, then pat yourselves on the back..but that's not actually a Gmail symbol.

Are you ready for this shit? That apron is used by the Freemasons. That is, I shit you not, an apron used in their rites and rituals to display their rank. 

An example:


Well that's a bit crass, isn't it? Well, we're only surfing on the surface of the tinfoil sea for this one, so we'll just leave that as a curiousity for now.



The guy must have had a screw loose or something, right? Well, he is no longer among the living. He died once that trailer circulated for a while and caught widespread-ish attention. Why did he die? _How_ did he die? Well, I'll save that part for a deep dive if there's interest, cause holy fucking shit will it blow your mind.

At any rate, I think that trailer does a great job of describing the insane developments we'll be seeing (of those we haven't already..ha..ha..) in the coming months/years.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 1, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> I mean, not to be too hard on your country, but swinging hard to the right to fix the economy and then electing socialists for gibs once that's done summarizes basically the last century of South American politics.


Nah. Its true that we do is pick socialists for gibs, they get to power by providing magical solutions. The swinging the hard to the right part might have something to do with the glowniggers who put them in power, because no one wanted Pinochet for example, and Argentina, which did want the dictatorship, didn't elect anyone to the right again for years.

But I disgress, Peronism and the Brazilian Workers Party lost terribly recently. At the very least we are going center, and a lot of people are placing chips down on other parties.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 1, 2021)

Alien bastards come to steal our chicks, but are idiots and only take the fatties and troons.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Nov 1, 2021)

The constant yammering about dah gheys and da troons and trooning your children and buh BLM and muh CRT will finally break the hold democrats have over their black herds as more well informed blacks finally get off the plantation and realize how insanely racist the Left truly is. Meanwhile the latinos, being hammered by pro BLM and pro CRT bills and laws will also begin to turn against the leftists in greater numbers and they become targets of the same racism. 

Republican finally realize that screaming is pretty much all the left can do and regularly tell them to fuck off on a state and national stage, growing the spine needed to convince the moderates to vote for them.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 1, 2021)

I definitely think they're going to try to mainstream Otherkin this decade, people will start believing fiction is real, it'll be politically incorrect to just say "you know this isn't real, right?", pop culture will increasingly and more blatantly serve the same function that Religion used to for people, the justification for this might be the Many Worlds Interpretation of quantum mechanics or at least the typical Woke idea of reality being whatever you want it to be.

People will start to take shipping wars type shit seriously to the point of murdering each other over it, like some sort of jihad, some content creator might have an attempt on their life over something they said or some direction they took a story in that pisses off some deranged fan.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 1, 2021)

I think its very possible that if troons keep trooning and going "suck the girl dick bigot" a large schism will appear in the LGBT community with many groups just calling themselves LGB and many leftist lesbians turning into "TERFs". I am already seeing the effects of this every day on social media whenever people talk about troons.

I think the economy will get far far worse before it gets better, especially since our incompetent, and corrupt governments will mismanage it almost regardless of who's in charge. I don't think no "hot" civil wars will happen in the west anytime soon as long as the comforts are atleast still here. I do believe things will start boiling over and we will see a Charlottesville 2: Electric Boogaloo with people actually killing each other and the national guard being called in to start curbstomping tards....which sounds based but isn't a good thing because the government will do exactly what they did before and do harder crackdowns on the right.

IF climate change is as big of a deal as people say it is (regardless of the fact if its man-made or not) then we are in for some REAL fun when the hottest places on earth that hold billions of people become almost uninhabitable. Where are they going to go? The colder areas in the south and north of course. You think syrian refugees were bad? Get ready for billions of Indians, Africans, and South Americans knocking down your door at the same time....or its just a nothing burger.

The elite and media will get more degenerate and cruel, but thats been happening for centuries so that's almost a given.


----------



## MadStan (Nov 1, 2021)

McDonalds will automate and have only 1-2 staff per outlet to control the machines that do all the work.

A quarter pounder will still be a quarter pounder. 

Belly fluff (for some) will still be an issue.

There you have: My Nostradamus moment.


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 1, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> Test tube troons



This made me wonder if in the future you could create a literal theyby whose sex is determined at a later date via some medication and/or surgery. Maybe even while still in the womb. As horrifying as it is I feel like it's a step the insane might want to take. It is of course wrong to put a human infant through this. But people are already trooning out toddlers. The age range pushed as far back as it can go seems the next horrifying step.

As for the furfags, I can see them pushing their yiffonomics harder into the mainstream. They will of course, just like the troons before them, attemp t to hide the fact that there are a lot of seriously fucked up degenerates among them. Pedos, dogfuckers, diaper enthusiasts who want carte blanche to stroll around Walmart with a full crap sack, public yiffing ect...

we already laugh at stupid edgelords who wear collars and call themselves wolves. So if otherkin became a protected class then expect to see more stupid tails attached to beltloops and being called speciesist for telling retards to stop howling during class.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 1, 2021)

I will stop needing antidepressants.
(Title says insane)


----------



## sethking (Nov 2, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I definitely think they're going to try to mainstream Otherkin this decade, people will start believing fiction is real, it'll be politically incorrect to just say "you know this isn't real, right?", pop culture will increasingly and more blatantly serve the same function that Religion used to for people, the justification for this might be the Many Worlds Interpretation of quantum mechanics or at least the typical Woke idea of reality being whatever you want it to be.
> 
> People will start to take shipping wars type shit seriously to the point of murdering each other over it, like some sort of jihad, some content creator might have an attempt on their life over something they said or some direction they took a story in that pisses off some deranged fan.


I have a real schizo theory that I don't take too seriously. It's that the next frontier of narcissistic degeneracy could be shown by the top lolcows, especially Chris-Chan. After all he was an early pioneer of several degenerate movements that later became big - troonism, incels and bronies among others. So if this schizo theory is true - to see the future of degeneracy we just need to see which parts of Chris-Chan's degeneracy still currently are unique to him (they would then be adopted by the mainstream degenerates):

LARPing as Sonichu/Magi-chan - predicting otherkin/furry adoption
Thinking fictional universes are real and more important than real life - we're already there if you think about it, see Marvel/Disney soyboys. This will be likely spread more if VR technology improves
Dimensional merge - I could see some kind of brony-like movement of soyboys wanting to plug permanently into the VR world and rejecting the real world altogether
Incest/Jesus CWC - wont be adopted by the mainstream, but would foreshadow the increasing rates of psychological collapse due to people taking it too far. After all a rise of mental problems compared to previous eras is reality already - it would just start to include really severe disorders like schizophrenia
And to build some meat on this crazy theory - I think of it as being something like a cultural "Overton window", with certain cultural practices of the mainstream left and mainstream right being acceptable, everything further than that on the edges being beyond the pale. What is currently (tragically) happening is that the Overton window of the mainstream culture is shifting to the left at rapid speed, normalizing ultra-left (or if you will, ultra-soy) cultural practices that are scorned. In this model, Chris-Chan and several other lolcows would just be textbook cases of ultra-soy people, currently carrying the cultural practices which the mainstream left will adopt when the cultural overton window shifts to the left even further.

When will this process stop? I think once the cultural left has caused really obscene amounts of damage, larger and larger segments will defect to the right simply because they will see there is no other option to hold their lives together. It will take a full-blown crisis before that happens though.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 2, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I definitely think they're going to try to mainstream Otherkin this decade, people will start believing fiction is real, it'll be politically incorrect to just say "you know this isn't real, right?", pop culture will increasingly and more blatantly serve the same function that Religion used to for people, the justification for this might be the Many Worlds Interpretation of quantum mechanics or at least the typical Woke idea of reality being whatever you want it to be.
> 
> People will start to take shipping wars type shit seriously to the point of murdering each other over it, like some sort of jihad, some content creator might have an attempt on their life over something they said or some direction they took a story in that pisses off some deranged fan.


If you look at the (past) practical functions of religion, Hollywoodian pop culture is _already_ a de facto religion. Spergs can chimpout over having their favorite movie/artist/sperg/whatever else criticized, like how muslims could stone you for pointing out that Muhammad was a pedo. The same way WASPs used to sing Christian songs and quote the Bible, today's average American sings pop culture songs and quotes movies and games. The same way crossed were put in churches and homes, and worn, as a symbolic allusion to Christ's crucifiction, now people put objects on themselves, their homes and 'churches' such as net cafés, bars etc. that allude to or depict their favorite artist/work/sperg/etc.


sethking said:


> I have a real schizo theory that I don't take too seriously. It's that the next frontier of narcissistic degeneracy could be shown by the top lolcows, especially Chris-Chan. After all he was an early pioneer of several degenerate movements that later became big - troonism, incels and bronies among others. So if this schizo theory is true - to see the future of degeneracy we just need to see which parts of Chris-Chan's degeneracy still currently are unique to him (they would then be adopted by the mainstream degenerates):
> 
> LARPing as Sonichu/Magi-chan - predicting otherkin/furry adoption
> Thinking fictional universes are real and more important than real life - we're already there if you think about it, see Marvel/Disney soyboys. This will be likely spread more if VR technology improves
> ...


This is not schizo at all, going by my personal experiences. I had a colleague at my workplace for example who went absolutely insane because I said stuff like competitive sports do not contribute anything practical to society, or that I do not play video games because they operate on a world view contrary to the Bible and that they are incompatible with and harmful to my relationship with Jesus Christ.

The culmination of it all takes the cake: I do not have material proof, but this person, with 99.9% probability, attempted to set me up for having harassed my (female!) manager. Nothing came of it thankfully, partly due to me standing up for myself in the right way and moment. Both him and his buddies behave in a suspicious, strange manner around me nowadays. The rest of my then-team also bullied me until I intimidated them into silence, despite knowing that such behavior can easily cost them their jobs. I would love to get into details, but it would involve a dangerous amount of powerleveling.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 2, 2021)

Splinters RCVD said:


> This is not schizo at all, going by my personal experiences. I had a colleague at my workplace for example who went absolutely insane because I said stuff like competitive sports do not contribute anything practical to society, or that I do not play video games because they operate on a world view contrary to the Bible and that they are incompatible with and harmful to my relationship with Jesus Christ.


You must be really fun at parties, eh?


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 2, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> You must be really fun at parties, eh?


I don't go to parties, and honestly, _I would most likely be no fun if I did_. I'm just not that kind of guy.

But I also wouldn't try to throw you before the law and permanently stain/destroy your reputation, both unfairly, just because you believe or say something disagreeable or upsetting to me.


----------



## El Gato Grande (Nov 2, 2021)

Here are my thoughts:

U.S.A:

Anyone who isn’t rich has an uncertain economic future. The value of unskilled labor will continue to collapse due to encroaching automation and high supply, whereas the middle class is facing the prospect of having to complete with anyone in the world with an Internet connection due to WFH. Opportunities will open for advancement as boomers retire, but at the same time the financial market (which is extremely leveraged) will be put under huge downward pressure as boomers withdraw their fat pensions en masse.

Both the left and the right will continue to radically change. The left will be dominated by a socialist block supported by Zoomers and millennials who have no financial security due to the reasons stated above and want an easy solution, whereas the right will be split into center-right “nationalist” movements/parties with the goal of either populism for middle class righties or opposing the socialist’s higher taxes. The MSM will continue to degenerate, but fewer will be swayed by it as everyone turns to decentralized news sources (which are usually just as biased and more anti-establishment). I don’t think radical movements will come to dominate politics, but as society grows more unhealthy both right and left wing radicals will continue to swell their ranks.

Globally America will likely continue to withdraw because no one wants them to be the global policeman anymore. Despite its issues America doesn’t have as many severe problems as everyone else does so the country will continue to be very powerful. They will continue their merchantile/financial dominance and become to the world what Britain was to Europe.

Latin America:

I’m not that educated about the region, but I don’t think they’ll change much. The chronic problems that stop their economies from getting better (corruption, rough geography, etc) are still there. They are steadily getting richer, but on a slower pace than most of the world.

Europe:

Things will mostly go as usual at first, but in the future they will be put under enormous financial pressure due to the likely decline of NATO and demographic collapse as the birth rates of many European countries (including Germany and Italy) are in free fall. Less young people compared to more old people entails economic shrinkage, as for many reasons young people are net contributors to economies whereas old people only take money away. Combine this with the over leveraged financial market and the EU (which can hardly deal with Greece) is in for a bad time.

Africa:

They are industrializing and developing after 60 years of ethnic civil wars and ridiculous corruption. They and poorer southeast Asian nations will likely fill the role China did 1980-2010; being the worlds factory for cheap products. This won’t help them as much as it did China due to increased automation and competition. They may face catastrophe as they are the most food insecure place in the world, their exploding population is exhausting all land usable for agriculture, and climate change will make much of Africa hotter and drier. WW2/Iran-Iraq war-esque conflicts fought using mass produced equipment and armies of conscripts are a possible future for them as they tool up and the US continues to care less.

China:

I think the 2020s will be decent/good times for them as they are finishing their industrialization boom, but they have massive problems that can bring them down later (demographic collapse, water shortages, house-of-cards financial/housing market). A lot depends on if they are able to developed a market driven by internal consumption as their current reliance on exports is becoming less lucrative.

India:

They will slowly but steadily industrialize, develop and build a national identity.

Russia:

Their position is steady for now, but like the rest of Europe they face falling demographics and increased global competition. A high note for them however is climate change will enable the opening of trade routes through the Arctic, which they are already moving to control. Climate change will also make much of their massive landmass easier to develop.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 2, 2021)

Splinters RCVD said:


> But I also wouldn't try to throw you before the law and permanently stain/destroy your reputation, both unfairly, just because you believe or say something disagreeable or upsetting to me.


I mean come on who's going to try to fuck with you for not liking Funko pops or some shit


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 2, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> I mean come on who's going to try to fuck with you for not liking Funko pops or some shit


A spergic nerd I mentioned above, the former colleague, tried just that.

Of course, I don't think that something like that would happen all the time, everywhere. As for parties? Again:
I would be most probably no fun. I'm just not that kind of guy.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Nov 2, 2021)

Europe will either turn into an ultra authoritarian shithole, or fracture completely. It'll either go full on pants in head retarded fascist or be drowned in shitskins. Russia might turn more authoritarian and try to isolate itself from foreign influence, while expanding theirs within Europe. Turkey and Greece will continue to jab at eachothers borders and make meaningless threats. Though if Greece keeps its shitskin gates barred all of the shit colored tide will acvumulate in the territory of the roaches, keeping the Gyros munching faggots from eastern extinction once again. 

The US will fracture along cultural and racial lines, as more and more people immigrate the country wiggers will grow increasingly militant against foreigners and the wealthy trying to flee from the cities that will be filled with trash, disease, criminality and violent political clashes. The US will turn inward and enter a new phase of isolationism to try and tend to its wounds, leaving a huge international power vacuum. 

In Asia China is going to try its best to secure its position, so that it can survive the impending collapse of their age pyramid. They might take Taiwan when times are rough, to score a propaganda victory. India will be more and more polarized along religious lines. There could be intervention by Pakistan to help the mudslimes against the cow shit worshipping menace, this might devolve into a war, that would in all likelyhood be won by India, though India probably wouldn't annex Pakistan, as they already have enough issues with their homegrown pedoprophet devotees. India will probably seize the opportunity of the US power vacuum and China dealing with its population crisis to expand its global influence, utilizing its giant workforce like China did before. There might be a unification of the Koreas, either due to the Kim family cannibalizing itself to death or military action towards the South in the US' absence. It could also be the case that the DPRK is annexed by the chinkoids and incorporated into their asiatic insectoid hive if the Kims crumble. 

Africa is going to become nice, dry and toasty and all of the niggers in fear of getting grilled are going to start flooding northwards into Eurasia, while the global community continues to use the niggers as cheap labor and steals their resources. 

Australia will continue to spiral down the neoliberal authoritarian death spiral and will slowly be assimilated by the chinkoids. 

Oceania and South America will stay irrelevant shitholes full of corruption and drugs. 

Antarctica is going to increasingly be contested territory with major global players starting to extract resources, small border skirmishes might occur.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 2, 2021)

The hard left will actually start to utilize freedom of speech in order to more openly push for the legalization of pedophilia. 

After all, if a guy just gets on a podium and advocates for it, but he has no record and isn't actually harming anyone physically in the moment, what can you do? 

So they'll prop up a pedophile or pedo sympathizer that has no criminal or sex abuse record, especially if they want to go for the "virtuous pedophile" angle for their biggest political voice. 

Now will they actually make an impact? That remains to be seen. I think overall most people will be viciously against it but I can't say the same for mega blue states.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Nov 2, 2021)

I think the west will effectively cripple itself with green emission regulations, meanwhile China will keep burning everything that can burn because the idiot leftists in the west haven't figured out that demanding more cheap products from china just shifts production and the associated carbon emissions from countries that at least make performative attempts to curb pollution to a country that is willing to burn anything and everything that fits in the oven including Uighyr muslims.

And so, all the green initiatives will result in a net increase in pollution because the regulations will only result in the collapse of western economies and shift all activity that produces the MOST pollution to countries that don't give two fucks.

End result, we'll be poor, dominated by China, and global warming will really shift into high gear! But Greta Thunberg won't  yell at us any more so there's at least that one small victory.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 2, 2021)

The next step has always been to change the person to person socializing.  They've changed as much as they can under the current levels of free-association.  Everyone always thinks the grocery stores are going to be empty, nobody thinks the libraries are going to be burnt anymore.  Why?

​Because the libraries were voluntarily given up, likewise the grocery stores.  It will not be a method of hand-outs and empty stores but a dying of stores and a voluntary submission to central online shopping followed by government subsidies at the online checkout.  IDs instead of coupon codes, are you one of the Good People?  Then you can afford more, and then one day it will be that you can afford enough, and then eventually it will become 1-2% who start starving not because nature selected them or because they would not work but because they defied.  The sound they make will be a warning to the rest of us.  That is the economy of tomorrow.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


The people at the top believe they can make a Utopia, they believe that they can do no wrong so long as they are followed by masses of people looking to them.  So they plot and they trial, they take your libraries away once you like their things more.  That has always been their method, you don't have to be a troon but you must be polite to them right? Politeness was enough, they then made it the transphobes who were the freaks according to CNN did they not?  If a trial does not work, then they plot something else.  You must like something of their new world order, they've won something in you over to them, no?  Social Media?  Video Games?  Donuts for vaccinations?

​The next step is that if you’re interested in technology, you’ve probably heard the buzzword of the moment – "metaverse." The hype around this term may have reached its zenith when Facebook announced that it was renaming its portfolio of companies ‘Meta’ to align its businesses with its ambition to build the metaverse.  The metaverse doesn’t exist - at least not yet. As of today, there isn’t anything that could legitimately be identified as a metaverse. A useful parallel for understanding its maturity may be the story of when telecoms entrepreneur Craig McCaw first heard about the internet. Reputedly, it was Apple Chief Executive Steve Jobs who described the implications that a globally distributed network of interconnected computers could have on communications, commerce and information. When Jobs had finished, McCaw’s reaction was: “Let’s buy it!”





Your browser is not able to display this video.


The internet today is often the main entry point for millions of us to access information and services, communicate and socialize with each other, sell goods, and entertain ourselves. The metaverse is predicted to replicate this value proposition - _*with the main difference being that distinction between being offline and online will be much harder to delineate*_. This could manifest itself in several ways, but many experts believe that "extended reality" (XR) – the combination of augmented, virtual and mixed reality – will play an important role. Central to the concept of the metaverse is the idea that virtual, 3D environments that are accessible and interactive in real time will become the transformative medium for social and business engagement. If they are to become practical, these environments will be dependent on widespread adoption of extended reality.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


The metaverse is also expected to have a strong connection with the real-world economy – and eventually become an extension of it. In other words, the metaverse must have the ability for companies and individuals to participate in economic activity in the same way they do today. Simply put, this means being able to build, trade and invest in products, goods and services. To a certain extent, this may rely on non-fungible tokens (NFTs) as the foundation for value creation. A NFT is a claim of ownership for a unique, non-interchangeable digital asset that is stored on a blockchain. _*If NFTs become a commonly adopted tool for trading such goods, they could help accelerate the use of XR ecosystems as places people go to combine elements of the digital economy with their offline lives.*_





Your browser is not able to display this video.


One way to think of this process is how the App Store encouraged businesses to digitize their operations, so that consumers could experience (and pay for) their products and services from any location. This legitimized the idea that retail and digital need not be separate, paving the way for a whole host of use cases that might not initially have made sense. For example, it is plausible that Peloton, a company producing exercise equipment and video-streamed fitness classes, would not exist without the App Store. _*Without a widely adopted medium for digital consumer experiences, a service literally grounded in physical activity would have a weak business case for going online.*_ A successful vision of the metaverse sees transformations like these taking place at an accelerated pace and universal scale.

​However, investor Matthew Ball identifies seven core attributes which may help curious minds imagine how it could take shape. These include its persistence (no obvious ‘on’ or ‘off’ to access), synchronicity (existing in real-time) and interoperability, as well being populated by content and experiences by both individuals and businesses. There are of course questions about what the metaverse will mean for privacy, _*whether it will be inclusive, and how to mitigate harmful content and environments that could be created.*_ Because the metaverse is in the early phases of development, there is an opportunity now to build in these attributes by design. The idea of the metaverse may sound promising, which is why many of the world’s leading technology companies are investing in its development. If it can come to fruition, it is conceivable that it will transform consumer and enterprise behavior.
-https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2021/10/facebook-meta-what-is-the-metaverse/

​
All the vaccine perks, but tied to 'Pokemon Go'-like games about environmentalism and tied into having a single social network like Reddit or Facebook.  Think Renfield from Bram Stoker's 1897 Gothic horror novel Dracula.  Eat the bugs, live in the pod, serve the master.  They aren't ever terminally-isolated when they are online, but they aren't ever offline again either but a horrifying middle.  Renfluence will be the online currency, and you get it doing whatever the opposite of Occupy Wall St was.  You'll have the ability to cash it out for free things at stores, and gift cards.  It will probably integrate with Amazon by the end.  Everything will then become more gay than you can possibly imagine as the Influencers will all become Renfluencers for their masters instead of the masses.  All fake, all homosexual, all the time.  In Public and it will be mobs of people with a lead Renfluencer in charge getting the only sense of importance they have ever felt and all for the master.  Take pictures of bad people, put up signs, protest, pride parade about, or flash mob for social justice.

​
The end state will be a social media site using Oculus Quest 2 which would have a virtual TV within a virtual room that you've subscribed to receive and you'll sit watching PPV concerts paid for by your social influence points.  You will own nothing, and you better be happy.  Troons can even cybersex once it gets going, imagine a marriage happening in VR that ends twenty years later because, while they never even met once, one spouse discovered the other was trans decades into the marriage.  Imagine someone stupid enough to have married an AI unknowingly, you're going to read that news story.  That is the end stage of what they want, to completely Man-in-the-middle attack reality itself.  All to offer virtual products instead of real ones so the profit per item is 100% profit.  People are going to fall for this, and they'll make the current levels of depression, deprivation, and degeneracy completely normal by comparison.

​
TL;DR:  They are going separate us off and remove the natural way that we view one another next, because that is their largest sticking point currently.  The reality of Troons is too apperent.  Expect supercool video gaming like Pokemon Go but the game will be transphobes hunted down in the streets for points that can be exchanged for real-life donuts.


----------



## I Love Beef (Nov 3, 2021)

Splinters RCVD said:


> First hints of human meat being made mainstream as food maybe? Inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone ends up killing Dawkins for being the "Gog of Magogs". Or for being a cannibal.


Menotaur said:


> A quarter pounder will still be a quarter pounder.


And they don't even bother to call it a Royale With Cheese. Truly, the signs of the end times.

My predictions:

Marvel and DC get caught up in another more devastating Second Comics Crash because of their failure to actually make good comics that aren't pro-groin carving propaganda or retcon nonsense horseshit, and blow all of their money made from the MCU trying to recapture their glory days. Because legends like Steve Ditko and Stan Lee have passed onto the other side and they've burned all of their bridges because of them being owned by Disney, this leaves them way more vulnerable to folding, no matter how good Ron Perlmutter tries. 

Disney tries some other sort of media monopolizing, but we see some 1980s anti-Disney uprising over this. I don't know what, I don't know all that how, but I do know that they'll do something stupid for a cash grab to try to keep themselves afloat.

Netflix either makes anime right (.005%) or continue making amerime shit that doesn't hit the note again (100%).

There will be more waves of troons raping schoolgirls in bathrooms. There will be oustings, manhunts, lynchings, and bloodshed.

I don't like this either but I have a feeling that there will be another conflict into the future, and there will be guns and people bashing heads open in the street.


----------



## TheRatcatcher (Nov 5, 2021)

Pic related in some sense:

America will most definitely lose its status as a world power in the next few decades, but I don't think a collapse of the entire country will be possible or even allowed. There are many corporations who have gained far more power thanks to leeway from the governments they persistently lobby for to continue doing their illicit practices and operations. It may be more of a popular decision to send heavier industries to foreign countries where shit like worker abuse won't even be cared to be reported or noticed, but America has a high population meaning an easy access of some form of labor, large landmass which in some cases is still remote and has plenty of natural resources to use, and a wide number of educated people to choose from as a more advanced labor and educated force. I know all of the memes about Americans being fat lazy mutts rings to having some truth, but the country still has a substantial number of college educated people who will probably be counted on by some corporate or state force when all forms of traditional order collapse. In the years that this social and bureaucratic order is collapsed, the average common person will have to fend for themselves amid all of the rancor that such an event will be replete with. People will die, whether innocent or guilty, but order in some other form will return taking a new form.







Within our life time, I presume we will transition from standard state bureaucratic orders to ones ran by transnational corporations and NGOs that will be the policy makers and ones supplying all basic infrastructure and needs in the future. Much like how technological revolutions in the past have led to the questioning of those traditional forms of authority which leads to instability and the dilemma of questioning certain social norms and beliefs. Controlled opposition is already a proven phenomenon and form of tactic used by the federal government to further extend their power and surveillance throughout the world and many of these global corporations will take the same page out of intelligence agencies to keep and justify their control over their properties. These corporate own feudal lands will be host to some of the most living conditions for people they consider disposable and just being mere props to show how aware they are of certain issues and differences. People typically think the living conditions of those who lived in the Great Depression, Medieval Europe peasantry serfs, and beyond to live in decrepit conditions, but I think what will most likely go in these lands to be something far worse than those eras thanks to the technology to perfect squashing any hope of improving or rebellion.

TL;DR: America as a power will not be regarded on a serious note, but there is still some parts or resource that it has that will still see use by other global groups in the world that still have something to gain the country as with some of the other places in the world.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 5, 2021)

From what I'm gathering, we'll have a really wonderful cyberpunk setting in the next few years if all goes poorly. And considering how things are going. . .well shit.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 5, 2021)

Suicide booths will become a reality as people go insane from TDS at Trumps inevitable second run and having to deal with massive tranny increase as the left go cause them to go completely insane as the Internet and SJW politics make the social climate of the world even more toxic, hostile and agonisingly judgmental than ever before.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Nov 5, 2021)

i predict some right-wing associated politician will somehow make an even more open public service student loan forgiveness program and the MSM will attack both him and the program in a manner that'll have kiwis spinning in both laughter and horror.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 6, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I definitely think they're going to try to mainstream Otherkin this decade, people will start believing fiction is real, it'll be politically incorrect to just say "you know this isn't real, right?", pop culture will increasingly and more blatantly serve the same function that Religion used to for people, the justification for this might be the Many Worlds Interpretation of quantum mechanics or at least the typical Woke idea of reality being whatever you want it to be.
> 
> People will start to take shipping wars type shit seriously to the point of murdering each other over it, like some sort of jihad, some content creator might have an attempt on their life over something they said or some direction they took a story in that pisses off some deranged fan.





sethking said:


> I have a real schizo theory that I don't take too seriously. It's that the next frontier of narcissistic degeneracy could be shown by the top lolcows, especially Chris-Chan. After all he was an early pioneer of several degenerate movements that later became big - troonism, incels and bronies among others. So if this schizo theory is true - to see the future of degeneracy we just need to see which parts of Chris-Chan's degeneracy still currently are unique to him (they would then be adopted by the mainstream degenerates):
> 
> LARPing as Sonichu/Magi-chan - predicting otherkin/furry adoption
> Thinking fictional universes are real and more important than real life - we're already there if you think about it, see Marvel/Disney soyboys. This will be likely spread more if VR technology improves
> ...





Splinters RCVD said:


> If you look at the (past) practical functions of religion, Hollywoodian pop culture is _already_ a de facto religion. Spergs can chimpout over having their favorite movie/artist/sperg/whatever else criticized, like how muslims could stone you for pointing out that Muhammad was a pedo. The same way WASPs used to sing Christian songs and quote the Bible, today's average American sings pop culture songs and quotes movies and games. The same way crossed were put in churches and homes, and worn, as a symbolic allusion to Christ's crucifiction, now people put objects on themselves, their homes and 'churches' such as net cafés, bars etc. that allude to or depict their favorite artist/work/sperg/etc.
> 
> This is not schizo at all, going by my personal experiences. I had a colleague at my workplace for example who went absolutely insane because I said stuff like competitive sports do not contribute anything practical to society, or that I do not play video games because they operate on a world view contrary to the Bible and that they are incompatible with and harmful to my relationship with Jesus Christ.
> 
> The culmination of it all takes the cake: I do not have material proof, but this person, with 99.9% probability, attempted to set me up for having harassed my (female!) manager. Nothing came of it thankfully, partly due to me standing up for myself in the right way and moment. Both him and his buddies behave in a suspicious, strange manner around me nowadays. The rest of my then-team also bullied me until I intimidated them into silence, despite knowing that such behavior can easily cost them their jobs. I would love to get into details, but it would involve a dangerous amount of powerleveling.


Interesting, but there's one flaw in the idea that pop culture will replace religion. Religion _isn't_ just glorified fairytales - that's a common argument against it from students of Roddenberry, who have their characters talk of "outgrowing silly superstitions." Religions teach you how to live a better life according to ancient wisdom passed through the millennia.

Avengers: Endgame has the mythos, but no ancient wisdom. How can pop culture replace religion then? By adding ideology. Maybe this is why left-wing politics have been mixed with pop culture, that is, if @Fek and @Haim Arlosoroff are right about Soros And His Jews (lol what a great KF username).


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 6, 2021)

Religion is like a leftover from medieval times, it doesn't cut it these days. Meanwhile you got weebs over here with schizo-tier delusions about being isekaied to a fantasy land and as things are going and with the advance of the metaverses and VR tech this "heaven" might be achievable, unlike the old-school version.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Nov 6, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Religion is like a leftover from medieval times, it doesn't cut it these days. Meanwhile you got weebs over here with schizo-tier delusions about being isekaied to a fantasy land and as things are going and with the advance of the metaverses and VR tech this "heaven" might be achievable, unlike the old-school version.


Reminds me of a short story I once read.


----------



## celebrityskin (Nov 6, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Religion is like a leftover from medieval times, it doesn't cut it these days. Meanwhile you got weebs over here with schizo-tier delusions about being isekaied to a fantasy land and as things are going and with the advance of the metaverses and VR tech this "heaven" might be achievable, unlike the old-school version.


Islam will go woke (watch "Islam is pro trans" become a legit talking point etc.)

Catholicism will be appropriated by LARPing tradcaths who are neither trad or cath

Judaism and Hinduism will be seen as more 'conservative' as their demographic face changes in America. Liberal Reform Jews will marry out or not have kids while the Modern Orthodox and Haredi will still refuse to intermarry and pop out 4 kids each. Hindu Americans will be more associated with BJP/RSS/Modi (just look at the Howdy Modi event) rather than hippie white people

Also Evangelical Christianity will stop being seen as a 'white southerner' thing and grow within the Latin American community, this has already been happening in Brazil, El Salvador and so on.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 6, 2021)

More mental illnesses.
More wokeness in literature/indoctrination/propaganda


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 6, 2021)

hopefully genocide of all leftoids


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 7, 2021)

the-empirical-bogey said:


> Interesting, but there's one flaw in the idea that pop culture will replace religion. Religion isn't just glorified fairytales - that's a common argument against it from students of Roddenberry, who have their characters talk of "outgrowing silly superstitions." Religions teach you how to live a better life according to ancient wisdom passed through the millennia.
> 
> Avengers: Endgame has the mythos, but no ancient wisdom. How can pop culture replace religion then? By adding ideology. Maybe this is why left-wing politics have been mixed with pop culture, that is, if @Fek and @Haim Arlosoroff are right about Soros And His Jews (lol what a great KF username).


Pop culture and the limits of it to teach us how to live our better lives wisely and meaningfully is completely missed by the ultra-wealthy.  To morally act in a way that does not benefit you is to act stupidly from their point of view.  They do not see morality, they actually do not apply morality in their day-to-day thinking.  It really is just silly superstitions to them.  Principles are just arbitrary beliefs valued by populations randomly.  The rich really are exactly that ghoulish. 100% the next thing they try is to kind of integrate Amazon/Reddit/Steam/VR/MMOs, they're talking about a metaverse and Zuckerberg wants to run it.
​
Wounded people can live full lives within this virtual realm, the dead can be seen acting out their days (you can see a happy day you spent with your mom play out in front of you) as recorded, and you can live out your days in simulated historical eras and talk to the long dead who all have such modern 'moralities' of course. Much like how 14th century depictions of 8th century events all have characters dressed like the 14th century, feminism and CRT will just be omnipresent. Then the men who invented this virtual world sitting atop God's world will seem like Gods themselves.  History and physics are what they show you, and nothing more. The beast that is the metaverse will augment all of your life to sell you less and less real goods until you own nothing in the real world and are addicted by the virtual upgrades into a bland contentment that the soulless leftist thinks of as happiness because today drugs alone give them an understanding of what happiness even is. It will show you in VR and Google Glasses great things when you leave it on to go outside, even making fire come down from heaven to earth in front of people like a video game which will all seem very fun at the start, who wouldn't want this? We are all to be marked on the right hand or the forehead with electronic devices which will become constant. Soon the devices will go beneath the skin and be implanted at birth, why would we deny children this great wonder? The rich can be the middle man to everything, control everything, and in order to engage in commerce you have to take the Mark as the bible always told us they intended.
​
People are going to lose themselves, and work in reality for things in the metaverse.  The rich are going to be the only ones living in the real world, and nobody will notice.  All the wealth, all the control, and all the rich need is unlimited hubris.  Everyone is going to be tested by this temptation and the vast majority is going to fail it and fall into ruin.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 7, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Pop culture and the limits of it to teach us how to live our better lives wisely and meaningfully is completely missed by the ultra-wealthy.  To morally act in a way that does not benefit you is to act stupidly from their point of view.  They do not see morality, they actually do not apply morality in their day-to-day thinking.  It really is just silly superstitions to them.  Principles are just arbitrary beliefs valued by populations randomly.  The rich really are exactly that ghoulish. 100% the next thing they try is to kind of integrate Amazon/Reddit/Steam/VR/MMOs, they're talking about a metaverse and Zuckerberg wants to run it.
> View attachment 2696414​
> Wounded people can live full lives within this virtual realm, the dead can be seen acting out their days (you can see a happy day you spent with your mom play out in front of you) as recorded, and you can live out your days in simulated historical eras and talk to the long dead who all have such modern 'moralities' of course. Much like how 14th century depictions of 8th century events all have characters dressed like the 14th century, feminism and CRT will just be omnipresent. Then the men who invented this virtual world sitting atop God's world will seem like Gods themselves.  History and physics are what they show you, and nothing more. The beast that is the metaverse will augment all of your life to sell you less and less real goods until you own nothing in the real world and are addicted by the virtual upgrades into a bland contentment that the soulless leftist thinks of as happiness because today drugs alone give them an understanding of what happiness even is. It will show you in VR and Google Glasses great things when you leave it on to go outside, even making fire come down from heaven to earth in front of people like a video game which will all seem very fun at the start, who wouldn't want this? We are all to be marked on the right hand or the forehead with electronic devices which will become constant. Soon the devices will go beneath the skin and be implanted at birth, why would we deny children this great wonder? The rich can be the middle man to everything, control everything, and in order to engage in commerce you have to take the Mark as the bible always told us they intended.
> View attachment 2696481View attachment 2696483​
> People are going to lose themselves, and work in reality for things in the metaverse.  The rich are going to be the only ones living in the real world, and nobody will notice.  All the wealth, all the control, and all the rich need is unlimited hubris.  Everyone is going to be tested by this temptation and the vast majority is going to fail it and fall into ruin.


Happening as we speak.



This is a 61 year old man, people.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Quit it with the doomposting.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 7, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Quit it with the doomposting.


Oh, ah, hmm..

​
Well
*checks notes*


Porn is going to get super realistic with VR glasses and mounts you can stick on your dick which will feel like a woman you can see in your bed is riding you like a cowboy?  Plenty of people are going to be into that shit.
Electric cars aren't going to look like a magazine hit on a warship or a tank once the graphite-air static electric battery is perfected.  The week-long auto-reignition problem is going to be solved.
I could see Pay-per-use gaming consoles being free and easy to get
Clothing will be 100% machine made soon, and fully custom designed in coloring and image-personalizations.  You will get a 'nigger' shirt shipped to you, with graphics you could not believe you had printed.  Whether you wear it outside is another question.  Racist Jammies will become a joke, and yet so very very comfy.
Grocery shopping and movies are going to require going outside and seeing people less and less
Shipping is going to go Green with overhead magnetic charging on the right-most lane for trucking
NYC apartments are more and more getting showers in the kitchen, with a small sink atop the toilet bowl in another room sometimes without a light, so people are going to start doing weird things while they cook?
pressure cookers and air-fryers are getting cheaper and cheaper
3d printed rockets are going to make 3d printed metal foundries super cheap
The big-I internet will still be browsable, but normies will be contained in the Small-i Internet, allowing the Internet to be nerd driven and free again in places
America is going to neither fall to civil war or solve its differences, so customizable-personalized parallel societies will be found everywhere until nobody agrees with anybody on two separate topics so things DO become less politicized
People are going to listen to pedants/pundits far less within the 2020s, faster than you think
Climate-change and its mega-corporation followers might just kill off the nation-state, there's going to be some cool societies made from 100% corporate-feudalism rather than stuffy old democracy
Israel is failing to stop the middle-east from aligning closer and closer into a caliphate, that society's view of 9/11 will be cool to read.  Dancing will be taught in their schooling for sure.
The EU will unite to solve their energy crisis and NATO will fracture between an actual EU and America
China is going to age-out in the 2040s and shrink, it might even manage it poorly and collapse into civil war
Eastern Africa is going to go to war with Egypt over damming the Nile
France is going to have West Africa again, they're determined
India and China aren't going to war, China's allies and India are going to go to war.
Turkey will be kicked out of NATO in the 2040s
Thats all I got, I wish we were micro-farming genetically engineered plants on Mars.  We're not going to be, the fresh technological coat-of-paint on our rotting foundation isn't going to keep happening to save us from what we all know is coming.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 7, 2021)

Ozymandius12 said:


> From what I'm gathering, we'll have a really wonderful cyberpunk setting in the next few years if all goes poorly. And considering how things are going. . .well shit.


Real dystopia is shit. We have all the crap from Cyberpunk but without the Cyber or the Punk! If corporations are gonna control us and make us live in wage pods and eat bugs, I at least want fucking robot legs I can wall-run with! Instead all we've got are blue-hairs, and they aren't as cool as we thought they'd be in the 80s!


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 7, 2021)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> Real dystopia is shit. We have all the crap from Cyberpunk but without the Cyber or the Punk! If corporations are gonna control us and make us live in wage pods and eat bugs, I at least want fucking robot legs I can wall-run with! Instead all we've got are blue-hairs, and they aren't as cool as we thought they'd be in the 80s!


No shit. Jesus, I wish I could have joined some other sort of century. This one sucks, and will continue to suck for a good god damn while.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Oh, ah, hmm..
> 
> View attachment 2698025View attachment 2698026View attachment 2698027View attachment 2698028View attachment 2698029View attachment 2698030View attachment 2698031​
> Well
> ...


Hm, I thought China would reform by then and the EU would have fallen apart. Eastern-Central Europeans are having enough of its bullshit.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 8, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Hm, I thought China would reform by then and the EU would have fallen apart. Eastern-Central Europeans are having enough of its bullshit.


You should read up on how much of the Visegrád Four's right-wing were Israeli fomentions, Netanyahu specifically.  Netanyahu met with Trump's men, like Roger Stone, multiple times up to 2016.

Now that he is out of power, they are going to evaporate.  Brazil, and some say Trump, were creations as well.  I think Trump was a creature of Zionists at Blackrock and the Counsel on Foreign Relations, but you could say that Zionism and Israel are hardly separate things.  Still though, the power plug has been pulled on that.  Sorry.

If you want to watch the effect Israel has on America, watch now what is happening that Woke has been seen to turn on Israel.  The CRT backlash has huge Israeli funding, and while of course it isn't just that Israel previous to the last Palestinian Rocket Attack was backing CRT rather than its opposition.  But now that has switched, and the results you can see in real time, there is a special freedom to call anything CRT without the left being able to counter and the FBI isn't able to go after the parents.  Perhaps the same with the V4?  Time will tell.  I don't think Israel will see the V4 as negatively as they saw CRT turn on Israel during the rocket attacks.  Israel thinks the left and the left alone attacked them during that time, its funny to watch.

China has paid out enormous pensions promising they are the standard, now the children of China's huge population explosion has begun to age out and its one-child policy has forced the coming worker shortage to pay out the pensions.
​The economy is going to shrink and China needs the Belt and Road to feed the pensioners, relying on Chinese diaspora in South Asia and Africa to subsidize the mainland's European Imports once the domestic workforce mostly retires.  China will probably survive, but it can fail straight into the dust bin of history if the Belt and Road is a failure.  Which is why they will probably try to control Korea and Taiwan who collectively control huge sectors of electronics manufacturing.  That would also save them.  This is why Blackrock is the first foreign company to operate in China without the usual government co-ownership.  If you don't know who Blackrock (or their Aladdin) is then you need to research it yourself, you would not believe the control they have in the American government after 2008 nor their total assets.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Nov 8, 2021)

Pedophilia will become the new troondom, in that it will be begrudgingly accepted by the public because all institutions of power will persecute those who speak against it. I suspect one of the early symptoms will be bongland passing some sort of anti-pedo hate speech laws. Of course it will not directly refer to pedophiles but use flowery language in a roundabout way to protect them. At least at first they will only use flowery language.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 11, 2021)

Traditional place names will be abolished because one, it's racist/sexist/whateverphobic, and two, the governments involved are bankrupt so need to sell "naming rights" to rivers, hills, mountains, and even cities and states. The names on our maps will be entirely rewritten to please a mixture of bankrupt governments, the terminally woke, and the bottom line of megacorporations.

IIRC they have already experimented with this in one part of Illinois where some company bought naming rights to some creek. Ideologically, there are people whp argue that it's "cultural appropriation" for the US (and Canada/Australia/New Zealand) to have so many places named after Native American/Aboriginal/whatever names for places or for native tribes because the US is evil. And the places not named with those names are of course bad because they're named for white, mostly male colonialists and slavers and sexists, look at the people wanting to rename Austin, Texas or how the "D.C." in "Washington D.C." now stands for "Douglass Commonwealth." King County, Washington (where Seattle is) might have been the first since the "King" in the name has been Martin Luther King Jr. for the past decade or so and not the "King" it was named after back in the day who like most people on the West Coast in that era was rather racist against blacks and Chinese.

People all over the political spectrum will cheer for this, since many conservatives won't mind because "oh, the state formerly known as California is just finding a way to clear its debt without taxing people" and the leftoids won't mind because "oh, California is a racist colonialist name, thank Science it's abolished." Megacorporations will pitch this as a way out of bankruptcy and a "benevolent act" to governments so it's unlikely all but the most hardline anti-corporate politicians will resist. I expect to see local/state flags and seals changing to accompany this where the megacorporation owning the naming rights will put their logo on it.

We will see the start of this by 2030, and odds are your hometown will not have the same name when you die as when you were born.


----------

